# Wow



## Striker005 (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you know that we can not shoot canvasbacks this year.!!! Do you know Why? 
Because there population was 44% lower this year than last! Well its gonna be a lot lower next year. Why do you ask?????? 
I went to Howards Slough Sunday night for a quick hunt. I counted 12 Yes twelve dead canvasbacks on the dike and one on the no littering sign like he was proud of shooting it but to chicken s_ _ _ to walk out with it or report it . Holy crap people how hard is it to identify a froglicking canvasback. any way i know that most people on this forum try to be as ethical as possible. and i just had to vent to some one and i figured why not here. if i had a pic of a canvas in flight i would post it. if any one else does please post maybe it will help someone who hasn't seen one figure it out and help their population survive another year.

And for those of you who has shot one and just let it lie their to waste

YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was out there saturday afternoon and my dog brought me back a nice drake pintail off the dike. hadn't been in the water and the blood in its mouth was still wet. really poe's me sometimes that people can be so ignorant and dumb. but luckly i didn't see anybody shoot a can out there


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sad.....I don't know why people can't identify one of the biggest ducks out there. Just wait until the swans move in thick and see how many people shoot at them "Snows". :evil:


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

Pretty hard to recognize one of these in the air, with that long neck and long bill.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

12!!??!!?!?!? O|* -#&#*!-

what a **** shame...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow man.... thats pretty lame. Enforcement obviously needs to be stepped up in these high use areas. Farmington dike or any other sort of areas that concentrate folks.... it'd be easy to weed out some of the folks if all they packed was binoculars and a ticket book. Best thing ever to see a CO sitting at the gate to the Farmington dike checking folks for licenses, birds, plugs and EMPTIES. If you didn't have empties, back you went to get what he thought was an acceptable amount. I'd think that they'd want to go incognito actually on the dikes too... Hurtin for money for enforcement? There are plenty of willing "idiots" out there who would apparently like to contribute through the fines they should have to pay. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that realy sucks bad. We all know it was going to happen. yep like fowlmouth said people will start blasting at swan thinking there snow geese or hunt them where they are not so post to be hunted.


----------



## Great Basin Canada (May 7, 2008)

Back when I was working waterfowl enforcement for DWR, the Center Dike at Farmington was affectionatley known as "Meathead Row". You could start up the one side of the dike and write citations for no stamps, no licenses, not validating your stamps, shooting birds without making an effort to retrieve, no plugs and on and on. The scarey part was you could back down the other side of the dike and check hunters who watched you go up the and write them for the same thing - talk about not paying attention!

You could leave wait a couple of hours, come back and do it all over with a fresh group. Doesn't sound like its changed much!

-------------------------

*Politically incorrect and proud of it!*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Basin Canada said:


> Back when I was working waterfowl enforcement for DWR, the Center Dike at Farmington was affectionatley known as "Meathead Row". You could start up the one side of the dike and write citations for no stamps, no licenses, not validating your stamps, shooting birds without making an effort to retrieve, no plugs and on and on. The scarey part was you could back down the other side of the dike and check hunters who watched you go up the and write them for the same thing - talk about not paying attention!
> 
> You could leave wait a couple of hours, come back and do it all over with a fresh group. Doesn't sound like its changed much!


Why don't they do it over and over until they weed out some of those folks?


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if it would help any if the DWR implemented a '3 strikes' rule that said if you get 3 citations in 3 years on a revolving basis, then you are ineligible to hunt for the next five years. If folks aren't able to learn, then they should be out of the hunting game until they do learn.

As for shooting ducks and leaving them, I say they should be done with hunting forever. 12 dead canvasbacks is unacceptable! :evil:


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

This was bound to happen. If you found 12 imagine how many are actually out there.


----------



## yodey44 (Sep 26, 2007)

i was out at farmington on the dike saturday watching guys shoot at the flocks of canvasbacks fly over. i tried to help by yelling canvasbacks but they shot anyways and they were only 40 yards away from me. i asked them on their way out if they knew that they were shooting at canvasbacks all they could say is good thing we didn't hit one then. im very confident in my bird identification even at 60 yards those birds are easily identified even though they are still not full colored.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I quit hunting waterfowl because of all the new rules.That said I have to say while it is fairly easy to ID mallards,hen and drake,pintails,teal,shovelers,gaddies,how for the love of god do you tell the difference between a canvasback and a redhead while they are in flight.I never could master that.These rules of one of this two of that or what have you is why I quit for the very thing that people are doing leaving the ducks and sorry I am not paying a citation over an honest mistake and I am not going to kill a bird and leave so I just don't participate anymore.With all the goofy rules they keep coming up with it is just a matter of time before a lot of people are regulated out of the sport of hunting.Just my opinion.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I quit hunting waterfowl because of all the new rules.That said I have to say while it is fairly easy to ID mallards,hen and drake,pintails,teal,shovelers,gaddies,how for the love of god do you tell the difference between a canvasback and a redhead while they are in flight.I never could master that.These rules of one of this two of that or what have you is why I quit for the very thing that people are doing leaving the ducks and sorry I am not paying a citation over an honest mistake and I am not going to kill a bird and leave so I just don't participate anymore.With all the goofy rules they keep coming up with it is just a matter of time before a lot of people are regulated out of the sport of hunting.Just my opinion.


If you were to hunt divers specifically for a few years, then you could identify redheads from cans at 100yds away, same with bluebills and redheads, its not that hard! Just pay attention and its as easy as identifieng puddle ducks. I wish more waterfowlers were like you" giving up because they cant idetify divers on the wing", then there would be less people in the marsh!
I am amazed that the idiots hiding the canvasbacks can actually identify them in there hand! I had a couple guys at farmington last weekend identify my gadwalls as pintails and had no idea what the buffleheads were! Very Scary!

DiverFreak


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I quit hunting waterfowl because of all the new rules...These rules of one of this two of that or what have you is why I quit for the very thing that people are doing leaving the ducks and sorry I am not paying a citation over an honest mistake and I am not going to kill a bird and leave so I just don't participate anymore.With all the goofy rules they keep coming up with it is just a matter of time before a lot of people are regulated out of the sport of hunting.Just my opinion.


good thing our flyway isnt like the central flyway. with the selective harvest program they have, you really need to know your stuff. i just hate the shoot first and then ask what is it after the fact mentality that many utah hunters have, even have a brother-in-law that is still that way. just to lazy to put forth the effort to know your stuff. but yet he acts like hes king tut, amazing! we had an discussion about pintails, he was so sure that you could shoot two pintails last year. which he did on a few occasions. said he thought they were hen mallards :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Signiture is great, by the way.

On the ID thing.... its not a piece of cake for everyone. That certainly doesn't mean they should just hang it up. That is about the lamest thing I've ever heard... yeah, lets cut down our already dwindling ranks because somebody can't look at a silouette (and I don't care what folks say... at 100 yards, a bird is a shape and thats all) and ID a bird. :roll: I will be the first to admit, I can't tell the difference until they are right up close. My eyesight isn't the best and even with contacts in, they have to be pretty much in my dekes before I could tell you for sure on a diver. On hens, take that difficulty and ratchet it up a bunch. Another very responsible hunter and myself ran into this horsepucky over one of our first hunts and the grief people give others about this crap is ridiculous. Cans are kinda easy because of their distinct facial features and size but the others get a bit tough when they're buzzin by you. Don't worry if you can't ID a diver as it goes ripping over your head. I've only shot one, have taken shots at others and they're flat movin if you're pass shooting.... not like a puddler that flies nice and easy as it goes by. Last year and the year before, we had cans in the dekes and even then, they'll get in and out before you get your shot off if you hesitate. *If you're unsure, don't shoot*. Better to be safe than get a citation or waste the bird. Should folks know their duck ID better? Yeah, probably but its certainly no reason to quit if you don't consider yourself a pro at it. Some folks are just extreme blowhards about it but you just have to realize, not all of us are that good at it and there are plenty of folks in the marsh that I've hunted with personally (even on this forum) who don't actually discover what they shoot until the dog brings it back to us. You are NOT ALONE in your struggle to ID birds and it doesn't make you a criminal or anything else.


----------



## yodey44 (Sep 26, 2007)

as i walk out to go home i ask people how they did and i have alot ask me if i can identify a duck or two for them. i dont mind doing that but if u cant identify a duck in hand i feel that u shouldnt be out there at all. ive had people tell me that a coot was a scaup. i cant help to laugh after walking away.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

yodey44 said:


> as i walk out to go home i ask people how they did and i have alot ask me if i can identify a duck or two for them. i dont mind doing that but if u cant identify a duck in hand i feel that u shouldnt be out there at all. ive had people tell me that a coot was a scaup. i cant help to laugh after walking away.


I'd buy that.... having one in hand... it SHOULD be a lot easier. The coot thing.... man, that is pretty bad. Stuff like that should be fairly obvious and that definitely isn't good. Guess I'd rather give guys the benefit of the doubt on an ID situation if its something I have trouble with.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Riverrat,

I agree wholeheartedly, I just don't get out that often to get very very proficient. I study my bird identification booklet every year before I go out to help me avoid mistakes, and commit the bag limits to memory. My brother had not been in the marsh for probably 8-10 years and took a shot at a swan last year thinking it was a goose. I stopped him as soon as I realized he was pulling up on them. Because he has been out of the game for a long time should we hang him in the streets. I am also a city police officer should I work to help solve problems for the future or arrest first and ask questions later. There are certainly those who hunt without regard for any rule or any concept of ethics or decency. To them we will all do our part to see justice served, but to those who try their best and make mistakes maybe we should try bringing them with us on the high road. We all possess varied skills and abilities, and each individual can only do so much to prevent making errors in any situation. As ethical sportsmen we should all be willing to offer the helping hand, not running out to get the proverbial rope.

Tim B.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Im pretty sure that shooting a bird out of season is grounds for getting your license revoked for that year and a misdemenor charge. If you don't know what it is don't shoot it!!


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> If you're unsure, don't shoot.


thats how i am. if i see a red head on a duck i dont even worry about pulling my gun up until im 100% sure


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I was out at Farmington last year and saw a coupple of guys shooting at Swans after the season closed. Then they came walking down the dike with a swan each over their shoulder. I couldn't believe anyone could be either that brazen or that dumb. Lots of guys that shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

All I can say is that if you see it happeneing:

CALL 1-800-662-DEER


----------

